# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  محتاج مساعد فى فورمات ku5900

## عزت ياسين

عليه رمز ومحتاج امسحه كيف الطريقه

----------

